# Dell Inspiron 9400

## VinzC

Hi.

I decided to start a new support thread for that specific laptop so as we, gentle owners of that bleeding-edge technology representative can share our thoughts, experience and woes (there shouldn't be too many  :Wink:  ).

Since Dell laptops configuration can differ a lot (especially on the video card), there will be as many chapters in this post. I'll update this post as soon as I have a little time and I get feedback. I'll start with the main things I've done and that gave me plain satisfaction.

Hardware description

This laptop features the new ICH7(M) chipset, Centrino Solo or Duo and HD audio. The graphics card may be nVidia 7800Go or Intel GMA950. The screen may be 1440x900 or 1920x1200.

Here's my lspci listing:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0098 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (rev 02)
```

On mine there is a 1920x1200 widescreen with an nVidia 7800Go. (It could have been worse I admit...) Note I got the full definition on the Wireless LAN from lspci for I edited /usr/share/misc/pci.ids and added the following line:

```
# diff -u /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.old /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

--- /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.old 2006-02-23 13:53:09.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/share/misc/pci.ids     2006-02-12 12:00:30.000000000 +0100

@@ -10705,6 +10705,7 @@

        359e  E7525 Memory Controller Hub

                1028 0169  Precision 470

        4220  PRO/Wireless 2200BG

+       4222  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

        4223  PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter

        4224  PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter

        5200  EtherExpress PRO/100 Intelligent Server
```

Just for the fun.

Status

As I had an Inspiron 6000 before I just plain copied the whole system onto the new laptop, changing here and there only a few kernel options. I also added/removed some packages. Though both laptops don't even share the same hardware, there are only a few changes that must be made to Gentoo and the kernel. Cloning was at least an easy, nice and cool experience here  :Smile: .

26th February: I've now produced a set of three ebuilds for ipw3945 from the Intel drivers and packages. I have tested them on my system and they seem to work properly. See my post in ipw3945 wireless drivers for a complete installation guide.

Until now the remaining problem is about the Audio jack: sound is not cut off when a jack is inserted.

11th May: Mute bug is now fixed and sound quality much better with module parameter options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1.

I did never get success out of Suspend2 so I've dropped it from my configuration. I never tried Software Suspend either though it has been reported to work better then Suspend2. I'll try if I feel like I should  :Wink: .

But... wait, what about the SD Card Reader? Hehe... see below...   :Arrow: 

General setup

Here are the packages I used:

Gentoo Sources 2.6.15-r5

udev-079-r1

baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1

netplug-1.2.9-r1

acpid-1.0.4-r3

cpufreqd-2.0.0

cpufrequtils-0.4

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 (reverted from xorg-x11-6.8.99.15-r4)

synaptics-0.14.4-r2I removed i8kutils even though I enabled Dell Laptop features. Control over the fans seems to be better accomplished by the BIOS.

As you know Gentoo now uses GCC 3.4. If you haven't migrated yet, well, you should as it has been enhanced for Pentium-M support and is now stable.

CPU - Centrino Duo

Nothing special here, in Processor type and features:

```
    Subarchitecture Type (PC-compatible)  --->

    Processor family (Pentium M)  --->

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support

(2)   Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)

    Preemption Model (Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop))  --->

<*> Dell laptop support

    High Memory Support (4GB)  --->

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

[*] kexec system call (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Note you will have to enable kexec system call with unmasked versions of baselayout (1.12.xxx). If you have 1 GB memory or more you'll also have to enable 4GB High Memory Support.

CPU speed control

I've reused my Dell i6k CPU frequency scaling. Here's my related kernel config in Power management options (ACPI, APM) > CPU Frequency scaling:

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling

 <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

       Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->

 <*>   'powersave' governor

 <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

 <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

 <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

 <*>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

 <*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

 [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs

 [*]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs

 <*>   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)
```

You can also use ondemand governor instead of kernel's default (performance) by adding the following lines to /etc/conf.d/local.start (thanks @ dob):

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Wireless card

See my post in ipw3945 wireless drivers for a complete installation guide.

11th May: ipw3945-1.0.2 is now in portage!

Wired ethernet

The Ethernet adapter is again a Broadcom 440x family. Still nothing special in Device Drivers > Network device support > Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit):

```
[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

<*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support

[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

<M>   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Emerge netplug if you want net.eth0 to be brought up when you plug the cable in. It works with baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1 without adding net.eth0 to any runlevel.

Hard Disk and CD/DVD Writer

My hard disk is a FUJITSU MHV2080BH. Here are the kernel options I selected in Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support:

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support
```

and Device Drivers > SCSI device support:

```
  [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

  <*>   SCSI disk support

  <*>   SCSI CDROM support

  <*>   SCSI generic support 

        SCSI low-level drivers  --->

            <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

            <*>   AHCI SATA support

            <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

```
# ls -ld /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
```

```
# ls -ld /dev/dvd*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0
```

```
# ls -ld /dev/s[rg]*

crw-rw----  1 root root  21, 0 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/sg0

crw-rw----  1 root cdrom 21, 1 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/sg1

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 11, 0 Feb 23 09:48 /dev/sr0
```

High Definition Audio

Update

At first sound with the built-in driver was either poor or produced background noise. With recent kernels this problem does not happen anymore. You have to use Alsa driver from portage however to get the latest fixes on HD Audio bugs.

```
lspci -v

...

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01cd

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at dfffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)

...
```

Don't use kernel built-in Alsa support:

```
< > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
```

rather emerge alsa-driver from portage. The module gets loaded automatically at boot by coldplug. You must have alsa-driver-1.0.11 or later to fix the headphones/mute bug.

Add the following line to /etc/modules.d/snd_hda_intel:

```
# cat /etc/modules.d/snd_hda_intel

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1
```

Don't forget modules-update...

Pending issues are:

Microphone doesn't work.

No control over the beep volume of the internal "buzzer". Module pcspkr blacklisted for now.

SD Card Reader

It works. No lie, it does. You'll however have to manually patch your kernel. The patches are available at http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2006-February/000426.html. See Dell Inspiron 6000 forum for more details. You must use the driver built-in and not as a module however.

Note: with 2.6.16 kernel series patches might appear not to be applied. You can check this web site (disgruntledgoat.com) for any help on how to apply patches for these kernel series. It's about Gentoo Linux on a Dell Inspiron 630m but the hardware is almost identical.

Frame buffer consoles

Ok, you'll probably cry rivers on that one. All I could do so far was to get the 1400x1050-32@60 VESA default mode. I'm using VESA-TNG for the frame buffer console (I wish I had more); vbetest only shows resolutions like 1400x1050 or 1600x1200 at best, which means I've got a crappy BIOS as usual... In short: forget about widescreen resolutions on framebuffer consoles for the moment - until someone sheds some light on it.

Video under Xorg (nVidia 7800)

Emerge the latest drivers from nVidia as they will support the new 7800 Go. Then run xorgconfig as you would normally. Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Screen section:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia7800Go"

    Monitor     "DellLFP"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

All you have to do is add the missing resolutions; the nVidia driver will take care of the rest. It should then look like

```
Section "Screen"

    ...

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Don't forget to edit the appropriate Device section and change the driver name from nv (or whatever) to nvidia:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia7800Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce 7800 Go"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

EndSection
```

Synaptics touchpad

Dell Inspiron 6000 had an Alps Glidepoint. This one has a true Synaptics. Don't forget the Event interface in your kernel config. Put the module name in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

```
<M>   Event interface
```

Then it's pure manual cooking. Go edit your xorg.conf file and add the following line to the Module section:

```
    Load        "synaptics"
```

Then add this InputDevice section:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "1700"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "5300"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "1700"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "4200"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"            "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.09"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection
```

Finally add the following line to the ServerLayout section:

```
    InputDevice "Touchpad"      "AlwaysCore"
```

I personnally find the mouse goes a little too fast with the touchpad but I can accomodate.

Final notes

If you want to get CD/DVD burning work, you must have udev-070-r1 or later. It eliminates the need for custom rules to create nodes for the CD/DVD writer.

DMA seems to work as I can play DVD without screaming at sluggishness  :Wink:  .

I found leaving the BIOS control the fans gave me better satisfaction than using i8kutils. Otherwise the left fan happened to run for one second, pause for one second, run for one second, pause for two... At least now it stays quiet for longer periods and is triggered only when necessary. I've also added Gnome Sensors Applet to my Gnome Desktop and therefore can watch the temperature. I've got rid of the fan speed indicators as they just gave me silly speeds (more than 100,000 rpm  :Shocked:  ). Hence I dropped them.

Updates

CPU frequency scaling does seem to work. I've powered my laptop while on batteries and Gnome CPU speed applet shows 1GHz instead of the nominal frequency (2.66 I think).

Feb. 26th: The ebuild set is now ready. Enjoy it!

Feb. 26th: Reverted to xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6.

May 11th: Updates on HD Audio, SD card reader and CPU frequency scaling.

IDE/SATA confusion removed.

TODO

Framebuffer consoles work in native resolutions

Try a working software suspendOh and, why not

Dual screen

S-video output

Freevo as a media station.Comments welcome.

----------

## flywheelbot

Thanks for getting this thread started.  I'm helping a friend [trautenberg] with a Gentoo Install on his 9400, and am pulling my hair out over the video card configuration.  He opted for (quoting the Dell Invoice) something inbetween a Intel Media Accelerator 900-950.  So it's a toss up.

Checking the video BIOS with the 915resolution video hack yeilds:

```
Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2

Chipset: 945GM

BIOS: TYPE 1

Mode Table Offset: $C0000 + $269

Mode Table Entries: 36

```

So it's definetly a 945GM -- if the BIOS is to be trusted.

Following the steps at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_945G, I'm able to see something about the videocard now is lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

```

But when I try to run X with a conf like this...

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Card0"

   Driver "i810"

   VendorName "Intel Corp."

   BoardName "gma900"

   BusID "PCI:00:02:0"

   VideoRam 131072

EndSection

```

I get some error in the X log like

```

...

        compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

        915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Of course VESA works fine, but doesn't operate at our desired resolution--just sticks with a streched 1024x768.  Has anyone else sucessfully setup this video card at 1440x900? (or higher?)

[Note - Thanks VinzC--I did drop a * in my code]Last edited by flywheelbot on Thu Feb 23, 2006 7:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VinzC

It looks like you accidentally dropped a star (*) in a [code] bbCode instead of the closing slash...

----------

## VinzC

 *flywheelbot wrote:*   

> ... He opted for (quoting the Dell Invoice) something inbetween a Intel Media Accelerator 900-950.  So it's a toss up.

 

He must use the latest kernels (probably unmasked versions of Vanilla Sources for a start). I think support for i945 has been put in 2.6.15 and later kernels.

----------

## Razzloss

Well, I don't have a Dell machine, but...

 *flywheelbot wrote:*   

> Thanks for getting this thread started.  I'm helping a friend [trautenberg] with a Gentoo Install on his 9400, and am pulling my hair out over the video card configuration.  He opted for (quoting the Dell Invoice) something inbetween a Intel Media Accelerator 900-950.  So it's a toss up.
> 
> --snip--
> 
> But when I try to run X with a conf like this...
> ...

 

Support for 945GM isn't in portage yet. (or atleast not in the modular X.org which I'm using). The driver available in portage is 1.4.1.3 and the 945GM is supported by versions >=1.5.0.0.  

 *flywheelbot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Of course VESA works fine, but doesn't operate at our desired resolution--just sticks with a streched 1024x768.  Has anyone else sucessfully setup this video card at 1440x900? (or higher?)

 

I'm guessing the 1440x900 resolution isn't available. I had to use 915resolution to setup 1280x800 resolution, because it wasn't listed as available and therefore vesa driver worked only at 1024x768. But with 915resolution I replaced one of the modes with 1280x800 32bpp and after that the VESA driver worked fine. 

But with VESA driver xv isn't available and I have to use cvs versions of x.org server and i810-video driver. (i810 driver alone wouldn't work so I had to compile cvs version of the server also). And for some reason with the i810 driver I'm limited to 16bpp depth, but atleast xv works.

edit: Oh, yes, and I'm using 2.6.16-rc4 vanilla kernel, support for 945GM AGP came in rc2 or rc3.

----------

## flywheelbot

Right--Thanks very much for the speedy response.  Will try the vanilla sources, and post results.

----------

## mahler

Hi VinzC,

How did you determine the timings  for the monitor? My 9400 came without any technical specs.

thanks

Daniel

----------

## Jobbe

You might wanna check http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ for 3945ABG support - apparently it's beeing developed right now and there seems to be a dev version.

----------

## VinzC

 *Jobbe wrote:*   

> You might wanna check http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ for 3945ABG support - apparently it's beeing developed right now and there seems to be a dev version.

 

Right! I forgot the link to SourceForge. In fact I know http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipw3945/ which download section was void... until yesterday   :Cool:  .

There seems to be a downloadable package. Look, I'll check it and probably make an ebuild if I can and there's none in portage.

----------

## VinzC

 *mahler wrote:*   

> How did you determine the timings  for the monitor? My 9400 came without any technical specs.

 

In fact I didn't. I just ran xorgconfig and selected a screen that could do 1280x1024 at 60 hertz. Then I edited xorg.conf. The nVidia drivers seem to ignore sync rates.

But I know there is a way to get the refresh rates. It should be somewhere in the Dell Inspiron 6000 thread or i915 and xorg how? by Klavs, I don't remember exactly.

----------

## shazza

Thanks for the input. I got my 9400 just this week and I've been compiling whole day long  :Smile: 

Anyways, I can conform the crackling sound output - which wasnt fixed with the module option you mentioned.

I also have another problem: I couldn't resist and also ordered the gargantuan Dell 24" LCD (800 euros - who could say no?   :Rolling Eyes:  ) which I want to use as an external monitor when I'm at home. This works fine, if - and only if - I use the Fn-key to switch to the external display before X comes up. If I make the switch later (or if I'm trying to switch back to the notebook screen) I suddenly get a virtual desktop at VGA resolution.

Anyone with ideas on that? Both screens use the same resolution (1920x1200) and according to the Nvidia readme file, the Fn-key switching is fully supported (if TwinView is inactive).

BTW: I'm currently trying to find out which modules can be used for hardware monitoring - if I'm able to find something out, I'll let you guys know.

----------

## VinzC

Good news guys! I've successfully created the ebuild set and know what? They work. The only evidence is I'm currently writing this post from my laptop under Gentoo  :Cool:  . YESSSSSSSSSSSS!

I'll post the ebuilds as a tar file I think, so that you can unpack them in your favorite portage overlay directory. The ebuild set is made of three packages:the main driver modulethe microcodea regulatory daemon binary.The set differs from the usual ipw2xxx in that there is a binary file to run after the module has been loaded.

Also you *must* remove kernel built-in support for ieee802.11 and use portage's instead. But I'll explain it in my howto above.

----------

## shazza

I think I got the sound device working properly with position_fix. Problem now is: The notebook speakers won't deactivate, even with headphones plugged in.

Anyone have an idea on how to fix this?

Also: Has anyone tried using an external monitor?

----------

## GreJackgor

I have been looking at buying a laptop recently.

----------

## VinzC

 *GreJackgor wrote:*   

> I have been looking at buying a laptop recently.

 

Cool. What's up there?

 :Wink: 

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

You'll be pleased to know I think there is a solution to the native framebuffer console. At least for the 7800GTX and 1920x1200 resolution anyway.

I have the same setup and have just (about 5 minutes ago) managed to get it running. And boy, does it look sweet   :Razz: 

I will post info on how I managed this shortly, onto this thread.

----------

## VinzC

 *Wonkey_Donkey wrote:*   

> You'll be pleased to know I think there is a solution to the native framebuffer console. At least for the 7800GTX and 1920x1200 resolution anyway.
> 
> I have the same setup and have just (about 5 minutes ago) managed to get it running. And boy, does it look sweet  
> 
> I will post info on how I managed this shortly, onto this thread.

 

C'mon! c'mon! c'mon!  :Wink: 

Hope it'll work for me too... Thanks so much anyways.

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

Well it seems, partial success but with a sticking point.

In my kernel config, I enabled 'nVidia Framebuffer Support' option, under 'Device Drivers', 'Graphics Support'.

On reboot, this detects the native resolution of the 7800GTX and puts the screen into 1920x1200 @60 resolution. This is the correct setting for the panel and the framebuffer works perfectly.

However, when I tried to emerge nvidia-glx, which obviously includes nvidia-kernel, it fails on the nvidia-kernel build like so:

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel modules again.

***Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***

So it seems you can have native panel resolution, but not the option to use the nvidia drivers as well.

----------

## djtreble

Anyone else getting the 

```
azx_get_response timeout
```

message? 

I get once about every 4 reboots.

Seems to be a documented bug with the Intel HD driver.

I have it compiled into the kernel and haven't tried any of the suggested fixes yet.

----------

## VinzC

 *Wonkey_Donkey wrote:*   

> However, when I tried to emerge nvidia-glx, which obviously includes nvidia-kernel, it fails on the nvidia-kernel build like so:
> 
> Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!
> 
> The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please
> ...

 

But this means X will be unusable, then, am I right? Or it'll use only VESA for graphics  :Rolling Eyes:  ... I'd rather sacrify framebuffer consoles than X.

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

Yes VinzC, thats correct.

We should probably start a new topic in one of the other boards however, as this one is now inappropriate.

----------

## VinzC

 *Wonkey_Donkey wrote:*   

> Yes VinzC, thats correct.
> 
> We should probably start a new topic in one of the other boards however, as this one is now inappropriate.

 

Don't worry, we can still discuss it here, the Dell Inspiron 6000 for instance went far beyond the scope of just installing Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

Well you can use the other video drivers, but I only got around 1000fps in glxgears. Changing back to the nvidia one gives me around 13800. BIG difference.

I suppose one option could be to have 2 different kernels compiled, one with nvidiafb, then change to vesafb and compile it with the nvidia drivers and all. But thats an awful lot of work.

----------

## VinzC

Note there would be a little trick: turn on screen expansion. Framebuffer consoles look ugly only if screen expansion is turned off *and* the screen ratio is 4/3. Unfortunately my (hell of a crappy) BIOS lists only resolutions that have a 4/3 screen ratio  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## shazza

Just a note: It's a Geforce Go 7800, not a 7800 GTX.

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

Nope, its definitely GTX.

Take a look at:

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?b=&c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&oc=N03XPS6&rbc=N03XPS6&s=dhs&sbc=ukdhsrsinspn_xps_m170_1

And also, lspci shows:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GE Force Go 7800 GTX (rev a1)

 :Wink: 

Edit: Yes, my apology, my machine is slightly different as it is the XPS M170 laptop. The specs however, are similar, in terms of the video chip and PCI-E stuff.

----------

## Entropy42

The XPS M170 and Inspiron 9400/E1705 are entirely different systems.

The XPS has a CardBus slot I believe, not ExpressCard.

The XPS uses a Pentium M instead of Core Solo/Duo, hence also must use an entirely different motherboard chipset.

And, it is incorrect to assume that because the XPS has a GTX and has a few similarities to the 9400/E1705 that the 9400/E1705 has a GTX.  It doesn't.

And yes, the 9400 and E1705 *are* identical hardware.

----------

## VinzC

 *Entropy42 wrote:*   

> The XPS has a CardBus slot I believe, not ExpressCard.
> 
> The XPS uses a Pentium M instead of Core Solo/Duo, hence also must use an entirely different motherboard chipset.

 

And I saw from the specs in the link the XPS has an Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 while the 9400 has an Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG.

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

You're right. Sorry guys. I don't know what machine I was looking at at the time. But it obviously wasn't the 9400.

emerge -C muppet_postings

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## VinzC

 *A fake Wonkey_Donkey wrote:*   

> You're right. Sorry guys. I don't know what machine I was looking at at the time. But it obviously wasn't the 9400.
> 
> emerge -pvC muppet_postings
> 
> --- Couldn't find muppet_postings to unmerge.
> ...

 

Forgive me changing your post . You're welcome anyways whenever you have suggestions. We need contributors that also have some sense of humour, you know. Don't refrain from posting and don't worry about that  :Smile: .

Whatever you succeed or fail to do it is clearly stated provided you post it. Whether it's a success or a failure it'll help anyway. If we all had to post our successes only we wouldn't need this forum. We won't flame you - unless of course you're smoking over a barrel of fuel spitting at us and shouting we're just plain bastards  :Wink:  .

----------

## djtreble

For a >2.6.16 kernel the patches for the SD reader are at

http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2006-February/000465.html

However using a vanilla linux-2.6.16-rc6 I couldn't get audio or the Cd/DVD drive to work. Everything else was fine however.

Gone back to a linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7 kernel now.

----------

## djtreble

Cpu frequency scaling. (good guide http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling)

Only changes I needed from VinzC's kernel and modules were to 

```
USE="acpi" emerge cpufreqd
```

edit /etc/cpufreqd.conf (man cpufreq.conf is invaluable)

I'm using the following plugins 

```
enable_plugins= acpi_ac,cpu,acpi_battery,acpi_temperature
```

Add it 

```
rc-update add cpufreqd default
```

----------

## Sejam

 *djtreble wrote:*   

> For a >2.6.16 kernel the patches for the SD reader are at
> 
> http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2006-February/000465.html
> 
> However using a vanilla linux-2.6.16-rc6 I couldn't get audio or the Cd/DVD drive to work. Everything else was fine however.
> ...

 

I've been using the linux-2.6.16-rc6-mm2 kernel, and it already has the SD reader in it.

----------

## Sejam

I've got a Dell E1705 that I'm working on.  Slight difference with this model is the option video card upgrade.  Instead of nVidia, mine has the ATI Radeon Mobility x1400.  It works with VESA at 1600x1200 and that's it at the current time.  I got the upgrade so the real resolution should be 1920x1200.  So I'm stuck until either an opensource radeon driver is updated or ati actually releases their own linux drivers to support that version.

----------

## Entropy42

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> I've got a Dell E1705 that I'm working on.  Slight difference with this model is the option video card upgrade.  Instead of nVidia, mine has the ATI Radeon Mobility x1400.  It works with VESA at 1600x1200 and that's it at the current time.  I got the upgrade so the real resolution should be 1920x1200.  So I'm stuck until either an opensource radeon driver is updated or ati actually releases their own linux drivers to support that version.

 

Actually, there is no difference between the E1705 and the 9400 in that regard.  For unknown reasons, the options for both systems were downgraded from the NV 7800 Go to the Radeon 2-3 weeks ago.

I have an E1705 with the NV 7800.  I would never have ordered it if I were getting an ATI chip.

Unfortunately mine was defective on arrival (second core of the CPU is flaky, the system crashes every 5-10 minutes unless I disable dual core support in BIOS), and Dell is taking forever to ship the replacement, possibly due to the Nvidia vs. ATI issue.  (Speculation is that Dell changed because of availability issues with the 7800.)

----------

## LD

Note on widescreen resolutions with the framebuffer. I got those working using the 2.6.16 gentoo-sources and setting vesafb-tng to 1280x800,32@75 in the kernel. I haven't gotten it to work so well from grub yet. BUt using the 1280x800 resolution did make it work after boot and everything had been accomplished. THis was done on a Dell E1505 with a 15.4 inch screen.

I am having issues with Xorg 7 and the video. I'm also having boot issues. Grub in the stable tree is demanding that I manually load and type the boot command from the grub prompt. I had it working proper with unstable tree's grub so I'mgoing to see if that works proper.

Networking hates me.

----------

## Noven

Vinz {and everyone else} - thanks heaps for this guide. I now only have one issue - the hotkey to turn wireless back on doesn't work. I turned it off when I first got the box, while windoze was still installed. Now that everything seems to be correctly configured I load the ipw3945 module and dmesg contains the following error

```

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

```

When I use the hotkey to turn it back on I get 

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

And the led still doesn't come on. When I use the hotkeys to change screen brightness I get a similar message except the screen actually does dim or brighten. Does your wireless hotkey work, and if so does it need to be enabled?

----------

## VinzC

Well, actually I do all that stuff manually, i.e. reload the module and restart net.eth1... If somebody had a trick to do that automatically I'd be glad  :Smile:  .

----------

## Noven

I tried that. I can load it and start it now without the message about the killswitch being on, and every indication is that it is working - except still no LED. I don't actually have wireless at home yet, but it will be very useful when I go to town. As I won't be doing that for a few weeks it makes it hard to test for certain, but I'd really like the LED to be certain things work as they should {and just cause *everything* should work to make me uber happy}.

I can easily map a keycode to a character, so I'll play with mapping it to a function {ie module load / unload}.

----------

## Sejam

 *Noven wrote:*   

> I tried that. I can load it and start it now without the message about the killswitch being on, and every indication is that it is working - except still no LED. I don't actually have wireless at home yet, but it will be very useful when I go to town. As I won't be doing that for a few weeks it makes it hard to test for certain, but I'd really like the LED to be certain things work as they should {and just cause *everything* should work to make me uber happy}.
> 
> I can easily map a keycode to a character, so I'll play with mapping it to a function {ie module load / unload}.

 

The LED on my computer only comes on when I'm connected to a wireless network.  If I'm trying to connect to one that is around, then the LED will flash randomly.

----------

## Noven

Ah, well, that could explain it then. I know the light was on under windows without any connection, but then thats no reason for gentoo to work the same way. For now I'll presume it works and when I get to town next hopefully be happy.

[edit] While playing with something completely unrelated I redid the kernel and borker the ipw3945 module. I rebuilt it and it the led works - it flashes as if it's searching for a connection. So yes, I am happy  :Smile: 

----------

## Noven

Okay, I got slightly confused before with the whole RF-Killswitch {fn-F2}  thing. It does work direct with the bios. However if the ipw3945 module is loaded and working and you use the killswitch {on}, then killswitch {off}, it *does not* come back up. Unload module, killswitch {off}, load module works fine. 

fn-F2 does generate a scancode but trying to map this to a hotkey function seems like a bad idea. Creating a keyboard shortcut to load / unload the wireless module is easy enough. I created a script 'wireless':

```

#!/bin/sh

ipw3945=`lsmod | grep ipw3945 -c`

if [ $ipw3945 = '0' ]; then

        /sbin/modprobe ipw3945

        /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

else

       /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

       /sbin/modprobe -r ipw3945

fi

```

Note this only works because I added the 

```

install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945 ; sleep 0.5 ; /sbin/ipw3945d --quiet 

remove ipw3945  /sbin/ipw3945d --kill ; sleep 0.5 ; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove ipw3945 

```

from earlier to /etc/modules.d/ipw3945 .

As modprobe requires root I added a sudoers line allowing one user {me} the ability to run that command without password {anyone see a way to exploit that vector? chmod wireless 0750 run as root seems more secure than making wireless suid - comments?}

Then using e16keyedit {or the relative kde / gnome prog} map any keypress you like to exec sudo wireless. Probably a very long and cumbersome way to do it, let me know if you have a more efficient way.

While I was doing this I also set up all the multimedia keys. They all had a keycode already assigned, so I just had to set up a .Xmodmap and then bind the keys in e16keyedit. Here is mine:

```

$ cat .Xmodmap 

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

$ cat .e16/e_config.bindings 

<snip>

KeyDown    C        e exec Eterm

KeyDown    - XF86AudioLowerVolume exec amixer sset PCM 4-

KeyDown    - XF86AudioRaiseVolume exec amixer sset PCM 4+

KeyDown    - XF86AudioMute exec amixer sset Master toggle

```

I used the xmms plugin 'itouch' to set the play / stop / skip keys. You could do it in the keybindings above using xmms cli commands, but I didn't cause I thought I'd try xmms-itouch . I don't yet see any advantage to it and may ditch the plugin later.

----------

## VinzC

This is a nice approach, Noven. In my opinion, the RF-Kill switch should generate either an ACPI or a UDEV (i.e. hotplug) event. Both events trigger scripts that run as root so the sudo/su/suid thing is not required. However I don't have enough knowledge on how to implement that - isn't it implemented BTW?

----------

## Noven

The rf-killswitch talks directly to the bios and has an effect before the OS sees it. So without doing anything it *does* work to enable or disable wireless functionality. {however as I discovered if the module is loaded etc killswitch will take it down but not bring it back up}

However once you have 'functionality' you need to load the module / start script etc. That is where the 'wireless' script comes in and I'm applying it in userspace. Fn-F2 {killswitch} does generate a scancode, which can be mapped to a keycode... but I can only see how to map that to a function {as opposed to a simple character} in userspace {ergo sudo/suid needed}. If there is a way to trigger a script from a keycode at system level I'd love to know it.

----------

## VinzC

 *Noven wrote:*   

> The rf-killswitch talks directly to the bios and has an effect before the OS sees it. So without doing anything it *does* work to enable or disable wireless functionality. {however as I discovered if the module is loaded etc killswitch will take it down but not bring it back up}

 

I know but I also think using the switch to re-enable the wireless card should trigger a hotplug event, just like when you plug a USB mouse or camera. There should be a way to tell udev or hotplug or apcid to detect such a change. Since Windows does it (I don't know how anyway) it should be possible under Linux.

----------

## Noven

Yes, you possibly could be right. I'll play with that later today... maybe when I get bored at work.

Has anyone got the internal modem working? Thats a higher priority for me to get working.

[edit] Modem works like a dream. I know this because I'm currently posting over dial up... {grimace}

I used the HSF driver from www.linuxant.com . Installed and worked flawlessly. The only odd bit is that they claim the free driver {which I am using} only works at 14.4, but I connected at 57600 - and the speed definitely seems more like that than 14.4. Regardless, it worked like a dream so I'll pay for the licensed version.

Now I have one little bug remaining. If I close down the lid for a long period of time (say >10 mins) and leave it running, for instance when its compiling and I want to sleep, the screen doesn't come back on. Everything is still working in the background, and I can ssh in fine, but I jsut can't get the screen to turn back on without rebooting. Is anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## Sejam

I've been able to get the ATI Mobility x1400 working correctly with the laptop.  Had to do a dirty hack, but it gives me full resolution at 1920x1600.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3247785.html

----------

## Sejam

Made a installation guide on my blog (like I did with the 6000) to help keep up the more recent way to install on this laptop.  Seemed to work nicely for new folks with the 6000 so that they didn't have to go through 12 pages of the forum to get all the information.  I usually update it monthly until everything is stable.

http://james.jamesandkristin.net/install-gentoo-linux-on-a-dell-inspiron-e1705/

----------

## fooblahblah

Thanks for all the info in this thread!

My Inspiron 9400 had a different setup in regards to wireless.  It appears to be a Broadcom BCM4301 WLAN-bg MiniPCI+3.  

The 'lspci' output reads:

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

I was able to get the card working under kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 using ndiswrapper-1.11 (latest as of this writing has a bug with the 2.6.16 kernel under ndiswrapper-1.13).  

Once ndiswrapper is installed get the driver from the following link:

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/broadcom/broadcom%20bcm-43xx.exe

To actually install the driver run the .exe downloaded from above under Wine, then you can install under ndiswrapper with the following command:

$ sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.wine/drive_c/SWSetup/SP32161A/bcmwl5.inf

If all is going well you can load the ndiswrapper module and will see the following output:

$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper

...

$ tail dmesg

ndiswrapper version 1.11 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,12/17/2005, 4.10.40.1) loaded

Finally you're kind of on your own in actually getting wireless running since there are a couple variants.  I'm using wpa_supplicant.  Check out the following for more info on wireless under Gentoo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

I hope this helps people without the Intel wireless chipset that seems to be more common.

----------

## fooblahblah

I've switched to the driver officially supported for Dell Service Tag on my Inspiron.  The URL to that driver is:

http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R115321.EXE

Same instructions as before, except you will first have to remove the existing driver from ndiswrapper (since they're named the same).

$ sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5

Afterwards the instructions from my previous post are the same, except the driver will be under ~/.wine/drive_c/dell/drivers/R115321/DRIVER

Cheers

----------

## fooblahblah

I've been struggling to get my Insprion 9400 with a i945GM chip to run using the i810 driver.

My PCI output reads:

```

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Expr

ess Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Exp

ress Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express In

tegrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Aud

io Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (r

ev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (r

ev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (r

ev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 

01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 

01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 

01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 

01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Control

ler (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (re

v 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA S

torage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 1

9)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (re

v 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

```

I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 with AGP and Intel support compiled into the kernel (not using kernel DRM support).  I've installed modular Xorg-7 and vesa works, but not i810.  I've also installed the libdrm, mesa and drm (compiled for i810 and i910) from the Freedesktop CVS repository, but I get the same output "No devices detected".

I can post more info, but I was mainly curious if anyone with an Inspiron 9400 with the same lspci output has X running using the i810 driver?

----------

## ynema

Cheers for some of the info in this thread some of it applies to my Asus A6J as it appears to have similar hardware and I can't find much on that laptop specifically.

But anyway people may be interested to know that the ipw3945 drivers are in portage

emerge ipw3945 should emerge ipw3945, ipw3945d and ipw3945-ucode packages they do appear to still be masked but they worked straight up on my system

----------

## VinzC

 *ynema wrote:*   

> But anyway people may be interested to know that the ipw3945 drivers are in portage

 

Right, I forgot to put a reference to my post in the ipw3945 thread  :Embarassed:  .

----------

## Sejam

 *fooblahblah wrote:*   

> I've been struggling to get my Insprion 9400 with a i945GM chip to run using the i810 driver.
> 
> My PCI output reads:
> 
> I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r2 with AGP and Intel support compiled into the kernel (not using kernel DRM support).  I've installed modular Xorg-7 and vesa works, but not i810.  I've also installed the libdrm, mesa and drm (compiled for i810 and i910) from the Freedesktop CVS repository, but I get the same output "No devices detected".
> ...

 

Are you sure that there have been drivers written for the i945GM yet?  I remember when we got the i915, it took about 4 months for us to be able to use it in anything else besides vesa.  You might try some of the tricks we had to do early on for the Inspiron 6000 (with the i915) to get it working.  I know I've seen an updated 915resolution program that will probably help.

----------

## fooblahblah

I managed to get this working.  It's still a but fuzzy as to what combination of packages solved it.

I had given up on xorg-6.9.0 and moved to xorg-7 (a.k.a. modular xorg) and had the thing running in vesa mode.  The final key was to have 'xorg-server' and 'xf86-video-i810' in *both* my /etc/portage/package.keywords and package.unmask.  After re-emerging those packages my xorg config using i810 driver successfully started and detected the device.

I'm now getting ~1500fps with glxgears.  

I've also run the 855resolution hack to 1440x900 resolution.  Here's what I'm using in my /etc/conf.d/855resolution:

```

replace[0]="4d"

with[0]="1440 900"

```

The one thing that's less than ideal is that I'm only running in 16bit mode.  When I use 855resolution -l there are no 24bit modes listed...

----------

## saintpa

 *Sejam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you sure that there have been drivers written for the i945GM yet?  I remember when we got the i915, it took about 4 months for us to be able to use it in anything else besides vesa.  You might try some of the tricks we had to do early on for the Inspiron 6000 (with the i915) to get it working.  I know I've seen an updated 915resolution program that will probably help.

 

The i915 driver works for 945GM (A.K.A. GMA950), but you need the latest drm kernel driver from cvs tree. It works for me.

----------

## kurtg

Any joy with the Intel 945GM Graphics card.  It looks like a great chipset, but I can't seem to find much information on them for Linux.

----------

## kurtg

Has anybody seen the Intel driver download: 

[url]

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&ProductID=2301&DwnldID=9722&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

[/url]

The readme on the site doesn't seem to correspond with the contents of the tar.  It appears to be XFree86 build or something. 

--Kurt

----------

## saintpa

945GM works. I have a dell inspiron 6400 and it works great. I get around 1300fps with glxgears. I didn't use the intel driver, though.

----------

## kurtg

 *saintpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The i915 driver works for 945GM (A.K.A. GMA950), but you need the latest drm kernel driver from cvs tree. It works for me.

 

Could you point a newbie in the right direction?  Which CVS tree?

----------

## LD

I have almost everything working. A coule of questions though:

1. What should I do for the dial up modem

2. Has anyone figured out the TV-Out put yet? If so let me know or point me in the right direction. I have an intel 915 on mine.

3. Same as the fellow above me about the newest X modules for the i915 chipset driver. Any joy there?

----------

## broeisi

saintpa..

how did you get those 1300 fps with the i945?

could you post what you did?

----------

## saintpa

See this post for a howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455101-highlight-945gm.html

----------

## dob

 *Quote:*   

> Hard Disk and CD/DVD Writer
> 
> Unlike what is mentionned on Dell's web site, the hard disk is IDE and not a SATA. (The conspiracy theory, you know  ) In fact the hard disk is an IDE one that is plugged onto a SATA/IDE bridge. Here are the kernel options I selected in Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You might want to precise than the libata.atapi_enabled=1 option has to be passed to the boot loader for the ide burner to be recognized

I only burned 1 dvd so far, and it was extremely slow (like 1x). I don't what else to try.

 *Quote:*   

> CPU speed control
> 
> I've reused my Dell i6k CPU frequency scaling. Here's my related kernel config in Power management options (ACPI, APM) > CPU Frequency scaling:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Or the kernel's on demand governor can be used (no need for a userspace daemon)

Just add the following to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

You can see the temperature with  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperature (or gkrellm can display it on your desktop)

----------

## VinzC

 *dob wrote:*   

> You might want to precise than the libata.atapi_enabled=1 option has to be passed to the boot loader for the ide burner to be recognized.

 

You don't need libata.atapi_enabled=1 kernel argument anymore with kernels 2.6.16.

 *dob wrote:*   

> Or the kernel's on demand governor can be used (no need for a userspace daemon)
> 
> Just add the following to /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's good to know. I set mine with kernel's defaults, performance. Do you think the ondemand governor increases battery lifetime significantly?

----------

## LD

I found a proprietary driver from intel for the 945GM chipset here.

Now, I have no idea what to do to make this a working ebuild or what. 

If someone does though please feel free to make one for this driver. I'll install it from scratch and see what I end up with.

----------

## seppelrockt

 *Noven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While I was doing this I also set up all the multimedia keys. They all had a keycode already assigned, so I just had to set up a .Xmodmap and then bind the keys in e16keyedit. Here is mine:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry for highjacking this thread but I try to do the same Xmodmap magic for my Dell I6000. I have a correct .Xmodmap file in /home but I don't know whether/where I have to tell X/KDE about this file? So how can I "apply" the Xmodmap file when X/KDE get's started?

----------

## dob

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *dob wrote:*   Or the kernel's on demand governor can be used (no need for a userspace daemon)
> 
> Just add the following to /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I think it should, and I don't see any reason not to use it. The cpu run automatically at full speed when needed, and at 1Ghz otherwise

```

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1000.000
```

Last edited by dob on Sat May 13, 2006 5:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dob

 *Noven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While I was doing this I also set up all the multimedia keys. They all had a keycode already assigned, so I just had to set up a .Xmodmap and then bind the keys in e16keyedit. Here is mine:
> 
> Sorry for highjacking this thread but I try to do the same Xmodmap magic for my Dell I6000. I have a correct .Xmodmap file in /home but I don't know whether/where I have to tell X/KDE about this file? So how can I "apply" the Xmodmap file when X/KDE get's started?

 Why not use lineakd?

There are some instructions there

And their proposed lineakd.conf can easily be improved  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Lineak
> 
> http://lineak.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Run lineakd -c DELLI-9200 as a normal user and a ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf file will be created.
> ...

 

----------

## VinzC

I saw KDE and Gnome both already supported the volume mute, up and down keys with a nice On-Screen Display indication. I don't know however what to do to enable it. Wouldn't lineakd disable both desktops OSD?

----------

## dob

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I saw KDE and Gnome both already supported the volume mute, up and down keys with a nice On-Screen Display indication. I don't know however what to do to enable it. Wouldn't lineakd disable both desktops OSD?

 It doesn't work for me (kde)! Is it enabled in Regional & Accessibility / Input actions in kde's control center?

I can't find where to set it up, and yes I have khotkeys installed (part of kdebase)

 *Quote:*   

> You don't need libata.atapi_enabled=1 kernel argument anymore with kernels 2.6.16. 

 

Could you please elaborate on this? 

I'm currently using vanilla 2.6.16.2 and I can't find my dvd drive without enabling support for atapi devices in the kernel or using the libata.atapi_enabled=1 boot option

----------

## VinzC

 *dob wrote:*   

> Could you please elaborate on this? 
> 
> I'm currently using vanilla 2.6.16.2 and I can't find my dvd drive without enabling support for atapi devices in the kernel or using the libata.atapi_enabled=1 boot option

 

Well, just like I said I didn't need to pass that argument to my kernel. I'm using Gentoo Sources 2.6.16 series, patched for SD card reader only and the CD/DVD drive works right out of the box for me.

----------

## kurtg

When I close the lid, I can't seem to get the back light to come back on.

I finally have my Insprion 9400 with a i945GM with Xorg/Gnome running fine.  So far, I need to ssh in from another box, and reboot the laptop to get the backlight back on again. 

These seems to be true for both character and X11 displays, so I think this is a BIOS switch that turns it off, but then is expecting software to turn it back on again.

Anybody else deal with issue?  Solve it?

----------

## seppelrockt

 *kurtg wrote:*   

> When I close the lid, I can't seem to get the back light to come back on.
> 
> I finally have my Insprion 9400 with a i945GM with Xorg/Gnome running fine.  So far, I need to ssh in from another box, and reboot the laptop to get the backlight back on again. 
> 
> These seems to be true for both character and X11 displays, so I think this is a BIOS switch that turns it off, but then is expecting software to turn it back on again.
> ...

 

Looks like the I9400 has the same ACPI bug as the I6000.

To get the backlight on you can emerge vbetool and type 

```

vbetool dpms on

```

in a console (blind). You can put this comment somewere in the scripts that deal with ACPI events to call it automatically when you open the LID - the solution can be found somewere in the Dell Inspiron 6000 Thread in the forum.

----------

## saintpa

It's not an ACPI bug. Your acpi scripts probably doesn't have authorization from x11 server to run xset program to turn the screen back on. See this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Automatically_turn_off_your_monitor#Use_the_XDM.27s_Authorization_File

----------

## zaai

Excellent thread, thanks Vinz.

I got an Inspiron 9400 a week ago and sofar get most of it working: 

- kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

- video ATI XT-1400 (1600 fps)

- wireless ipw3945 with WPA2 (thanks guys for putting the ebuild in portage!)

- USB mouse plug and plug

- DVD burner

- Mythtv remote frontend tv/movie playback (partially working)

Still to do:

- MMC memory card (RICOH unknown device in LSPCI)

- Power management with kernel 2.6.16-r7, harddisk keeps clicking every 10-15 seconds (disabled it)

- TV-OUT

I was wondering about the IDE vs SATA story. 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Unlike what is mentionned on Dell's web site, the hard disk is IDE and not a SATA. (The conspiracy theory, you know  ) In fact the hard disk is an IDE one that is plugged onto a SATA/IDE bridge. Here are the kernel options I selected in Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support: 
> 
> 

 

hdparm -I /dev/sda says:

 *Quote:*   

> ATA device, with non-removable media
> 
>         Model Number:       FUJITSU MHV2100BH
> 
>         Serial Number:      NW08T6427F3P
> ...

 

According to this Fujitsu press release here this is a SATA drive, not an IDE.

 update 25-june-2006:

* Got Mythfrontend working, can view movies and live tv over 802.11g. Had to set the option in mythtv to reduce the screen size to 800x600 when watching movies otherwise the display was stuttering.

* DVD burner is working. It just worked with k3b  :Smile: 

* X.org locks up on exit after running Wine or DigiKam. Workaround is to disable DRI in xorg.conf  :Sad: 

----------

## MyDellSys

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdparm -I /dev/sda says:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ATA device, with non-removable media
> ...

 

I think I've seen this somewhere  :Rolling Eyes: 

BTW if u were wondering what going on with the wifi card (u already prolly figured) I pulled it out.

----------

## Entropy42

 *zaai wrote:*   

> Excellent thread, thanks Vinz.
> 
> I got an Inspiron 9400 a week ago and sofar get most of it working: 
> 
> - kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

Same with the Hitachi SATA drive in my E1705.  The part number is CLEARLY for a native SATA drive.  Likewise, if you pull the drive out and look at it, it's obviously SATA not IDE.  The optical drive may have an onboard SATA to IDE bridge (it appears as a SATA drive though), but the hard drives are definately native SATA.

----------

## VinzC

You're right. My HD is FUJITSU MHV2080BH, which is a SATA according to Fujitsu. xxxxBH seems to stand for ATA while xxxxAH stands for ATA. My mistake.

EDIT: I made a quick check on the disk at the time I wrote this HOWTO and I found a link which showed the drive was not a SATA but an IDE. Second mistake: I didn't note the link down...

----------

## je.sid

Hi

this is a real nice thread about the dell 9400 *G*.

For the cardread I can say, that it will be in the kernel from 2.6.17. So, for me, I am going to wait until gentoor-sources are 2.6.17 (~x68).

But I have some problems with the lid. I have done it with the howto the page before but it doesn't work. I hab to be logged in into the X as a user had to execute: 

```
xhost +locel:root
```

But if I am only in the gdmgreeter it (of course) doesn't work. Anyone an idea (with th XAUTH thing)?

And the other thing is my wlan led. First everythings works fine, but after a while it starts flashing - connection is still there. It blinks randomly. Could this be the fault of my accesspoint (11Mbit) and/or on my other Notebook, standing beside, and/or of my bluettoth mouse or a simple driver bug?

By the way: I'd like to report that bluetooth works really fine on the Dell 9400. (It wasn't mentioned till now)

I have the MX900 Logitech Mouse combined with it and it works nearly perfect. Only at a reboot I had to repress the connect button (unless the mouse does not work and the logs would be flooded), on a cold boot it works fine. I do not konw why. If anyone is interested in my blueooth config files and/or kernel, then say something.

But now, the most important:

 What about the Subwoofer?

The Sound works fine. But the Subwoofer is muted! I have the latest alsa-driver (outside the kernel). I only have 1 real volume controller and that was it. Does any one of you guys know whether the Subwoofer will ever be supported or not? I mean the sound it 1000times better with this thing working!

So plz reply

Jürgen

----------

## VinzC

 *je.sid wrote:*   

> And the other thing is my wlan led. First everythings works fine, but after a while it starts flashing - connection is still there. It blinks randomly. Could this be the fault of my accesspoint (11Mbit) and/or on my other Notebook, standing beside, and/or of my bluettoth mouse or a simple driver bug?

 

As I use to say, the WiFi led also flashes (as if it were scanning for networks) on my machine as soon as X starts. You could perhaps try booting without launching X and wait a little; then start X to see if the led flashes.

I have no idea on what in X makes the WiFi led flash like this.

----------

## LD

Has there been any documentation on TV-Out with thee laptops?

----------

## VinzC

Oops!... My laptop freezes when I close the lid. I suspect ipw3945. See my post.

----------

## poOoch

Anyone got suspend2 working? Tried 2.2.6 but no luck. Will have a look at 2.2.7 tomorrow.

edit:

No chance with fglrx drivers on Radeon x1400. Damn ATI!

Suspending without X is senseless.

Cheers

----------

## LD

I don't know if this will be of any help to folk, but I found this information on the ubuntuforum.

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031

It provides an xorg.conf file to use in order to make TV-out work. 

just for help, here is my gentoo'd xorg.conf

```
#Laptop

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "OffTime"   "10"

   #Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "LCDandTV"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "LCDandTV"

   Screen      "LCD"

   Screen      "TV" RightOf "LCD"

    InputDevice    "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

 Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "1700"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "5300"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "1700"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "4200"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"            "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.09"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "GMA950"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option "NoAccel" "false"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "GMA950"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "LCD"

   Driver "i810"

   Option "MonitorLayout"   "TV,LFP"

   Screen 0

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "TV"

   Driver "i810"

   Option "MonitorLayout"   "TV,LFP"

   Option "TVStandard"   "NTSC"

   Option "TVOutFormat"   "COMPOSITE" # "SVIDEO"

   Option "ConnectedMonitor"   "TV"

   Screen 1

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LCD"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   30 - 81

   VertRefresh   56 - 76

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "TV"

   HorizSync   30-50

   VertRefresh   60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "LCD"

   Device      "LCD"

   Monitor      "LCD"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "TV"

   Device      "TV"

   Monitor      "TV"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

If this helps with TV-out, then great.

----------

## otakuj462

Excellent thread! 

My current priority is to get the mic jack to work. Right now I'm using the alsa-driver package, and it works just fine for audio output, but audio input through the mike jack is very lossy and distorted.

I've found a thread where a guy who own an Inspiron 1300, a laptop with the same Intel HDA soundcard, reported getting his audio input to work by patching his ALSA drivers. Unfortunately, he didn't post the details on how he patched the drivers, and there's not enough in the thread for me to infer how he did it. Read the thread and you'll see that the idea is to use lspci -nv to find your subvendor and subsystem numbers, then grep for them in /alsa-driver-1.0.11/alsa-kernel/pci/hda, and finally modify the code that you find so that it's using the right subsystem number. Unfortunately, this procedure doesn't work on my laptop because my subvendor number ( 1280 ) doesn't return any hits in that directory. So I'm stumped at the moment. 

I emailed the guy a few days ago but haven't heard back. If anyone wants to look the post over, please let me know if you have any ideas as to how to get this to work.

-Jake

----------

## VinzC

I have good news for you (if you own a 9400): Mic jack input works!

I discovered it by chance when I happened to install Skype 1.3. I made a test call and noticed with pleasure my micrcophone was working perfectly. Now I can call my friends again  :Cool:  .

TipsUsing Gentoo Sources 2.6.17 (unpatched now since SD Card reader is built-in)

Using kernel ALSA driver, not portage's

----------

## otakuj462

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have good news for you (if you own a 9400): Mic jack input works! 
> 
> 

 

I read your post, then upgraded to 2.6.17. Unfortunately, the mic's still not working. I'm using the kernel's ALSA drivers, not portage's, so I'm not sure where the error is. Still, I'm full of hope! Is there any chance you could post your kernel config and your /etc/modules.d/alsa configuration file?

Thanks.

-Jake

----------

## VinzC

```
$ zgrep -i snd /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set
```

```
$ egrep -v '^ *$|^#' /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias /dev/mixer        snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp          snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi         snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0        snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0      snd-hda-intel

alias sound-service-0-0         snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1         snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3         snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8         snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12        snd-pcm-oss
```

----------

## otakuj462

Built my kernel and alsa config file to VinzC's exact specifications, but the issue still hadn't changed. I then tried something which now seems very like a very obvious troubleshooting maneuver: rather than sending my audio input into the computer using a microphone, I sent it in directly from my mp3 player. The audio captured fine. As the mic/line jack is shared on this model laptop, and it's the driver's responsibility to handle switching the impedence, it seems definitive that the problem is confined to the drivers' handling of this particular jack. My questions now are as follows: 

Are the linux drivers capable of switching from mic to line-in? 

If so, how do I make them do it?

Is it possible to run a windows virtual machine within gentoo that will interact with the mic jack in the correct way?   [EDIT: Scratch this idea off the list. I just realized what "virtual machine" meant in terms of interaction with my real hardware  :Razz:  ]

Is it even worth trying to salvage the mic jack when bluetooth and usb are ready alternative vectors?

If anyone has any insight into the above questions, I'd appreciate hearing it.

Thanks.

-Jake

----------

## otakuj462

Bitte schoen. 

I just bought a bluetooth dongle and headset on ebay, so I'm going to be redirecting my efforts toward getting that working, but I don't feel right about leaving this issue totally unresolved. The impedence of the mic jack is set on mic mode for some people, and line-in mode for others, and apparently it can switch from one to the other, as occured with VinzC. Unfortunately, discovering the mechanism behind this is way beyond my level of skill. I'd like to get it working, but at the moment I'm stuck...

----------

## dinsmore

Hi everyone,

I have just recently bought a DELL Inspiron E1505, Core Duo 1.83 GHz, 1GB Memory, SATA 100GB HDD, DVD+RW and some other nice toys...

I'm having a few problems with some things... My soundcard works, but the strange thing is that in the mixer I have no option for PCM Volume or what so ever, just the MASTER switch and INPUT GAIN. It was supposed to be a SoundBlaster Audigy with HD audio, but lspci recognizes it as an intel sound card... :S

The other problem I'm having is with the videocard (or at least I suppose that's the problem), because mplayer can't play in fullscreen and xine is really "jumpy". At first I thought it was a problem with the dvd drive, since I tried watching a dvd and it was really slow, but now i've just tried to play an mpeg movie with xine directly form the HDD and it's also slow...  Any ideas?

My assumption on the dvd drive was due to dma not working  :Confused: 

Here's some info you may need:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7149

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

```

```

# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L532B, FwRev=DE04, SerialNo=0010322254

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Reserved: 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

This is the output that xine gives after a while when I try to play the file, don't know if it has anything to do:

```
This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.4.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

video_out_opengl: compiled for BGRA output, but missing extension.

video_out_opengl: compiled for BGRA output, but missing extension.
```

I know that I'm missing something, but I can't remember now, I guess you'll tell me if you need any aditional info.

Anyway, thanks for the time  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

dinsmore,

I'm afraid your sound card is indeed an Intel HD Audio only. So the appropriate kernel setting is SND_HD_AUDIO, as I mentionned before. As for your hard drive CDROM problem, have you updated your system ever since you first installed it? The latest version of hdparm now supports SATA drives (IIRC).

EDIT: Note I'm surpsised your CDROM lists as hda instead of sda... Didn't you enable any ATA kernel option instead of SATA?

----------

## dinsmore

What do you mean if I enabled any ATA drivers instead of SATA? Should I enable only and only SATA support ? I think I did enable some ATA options

I enabled   <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

and also      <*> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

and some other options in the ATA/ATAPI/etcetc section.

Sould I remove them from the kernel ?? I thought that even if I enabled some "unnecesary options" they would just remain unused until they are needed to.

I just updated hdparm (current version now is 6.3), tried again enabling dma for /dev/hdc, still getting the same output...   :Sad: 

EDIT: I think I need to enable the ATA support, since when I do an hdparm -I on the device, it says ATAPI.

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:       TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-L532B              

        Serial Number:      0010322254          

        Firmware Revision:  DE04    

Standards:

        Used: ATAPI for CD-ROMs, SFF-8020i, r2.5

        Supported: CD-ROM ATAPI-2 

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 50us.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Buffer size: 2048.0kB

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DEVICE RESET cmd

           *    PACKET command feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by CSEL

```

----------

## VinzC

If the CD/DVD Writer is ATA the controller is SATA. There is a SATA/ATA bridge inbetween. I personnally unselected any ATA feature in my kernel config and my CD/DVD writer appears as /dev/sr0 (udev true node) instead of /dev/hdx. I don't even run hdparm at boot and yet have DMA enabled (don't ask...)

```
Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179573.376000] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179573.644000] ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179573.652000] ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179573.652000] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179573.972000] ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

Jul 10 08:36:22 solo [17179574.136000] ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
```

I can play DVDs successfully without the slightest hitch.

----------

## dinsmore

Ok, I tried what you said and unabled all ATA support, recompiled and rebooted. Now my dvd drive is recognised as /dev/sr0   :Smile: 

But when I try to play a dvd it's still "jumpy", and after playing for a while in xine an alert comes up saying that the level of frames dropped is too high.

The final output of xine is the following:

```
video_out_opengl: compiled for BGRA output, but missing extension.

video_out_opengl: compiled for BGRA output, but missing extension.

```

I'm guessing it has something to do with the video card the n, since I can't either get fullscreen in mplayer or in xine...  I'm using the ATI propietary drivers, but I think that they are working rather buggusly... :S

Any ideas? if not, I'll just try reinstalling the drivers... :S

----------

## poOoch

Finally got suspend2 working.

Using latest suspend2-sources and ati-drivers ~x86.

Loaded Modules :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw3945               109472  1 

vmnet                  27052  9 

vmmon                 180556  0 

fglrx                 382956  51 

agpgart                26340  1 fglrx

ieee80211              29768  1 ipw3945

sdhci                  12800  0 

snd_hda_intel          14356  1 

mmc_core               18560  1 sdhci

ieee80211_crypt         5120  1 ieee80211

b44                    20236  0 

snd_hda_codec         134912  1 snd_hda_intel

```

/etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf

```

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

PowerdownMethod 5

ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 120000

ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

Include common.conf

```

/etc/hibernate/common.conf

```

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

FullSpeedCPU yes

LockGnomeScreenSaver yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

RestartServices laptop_mode 

SwitchToTextMode yes

```

Added atieventsd.rc6 to runlevel default

```
atieventsd.rc6                                                     [ started  ]

```

In case anyone is interested in using suspend2.

Next step will be a working suspend to RAM.

Cheers

----------

## VinzC

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> Ok, I tried what you said and unabled all ATA support, recompiled and rebooted. Now my dvd drive is recognised as /dev/sr0  

 

Fine, that's how it got to be  :Smile: 

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> But when I try to play a dvd it's still "jumpy", and after playing for a while in xine an alert comes up saying that the level of frames dropped is too high.
> 
> The final output of xine is the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I found on google that it is because 3D acceleration is missing. You should enable 3D acceleration first. Follow the HOWTO for ATI (I have an nVidia so can't help much more). See this page for a complete FAQ on ATI. It basically says you can run the following command to tweak your existing xorg.conf for ATI:

```
aticonfig
```

----------

## VinzC

 *poOoch wrote:*   

> Finally got suspend2 working [...]

 

Wonderful! Thanks a lot. Did you by chance check whether your laptop also freezes when closing the lid? Mine does (I think) because ipw3945 is active while a graphics console is active. If I switch to a text console or disable WiFi no lockup occurs.

----------

## poOoch

Closing the lid doesn't lead to a freeze, cause i configured it to only blank the screen (with gnome power manager). Normally closing the lid should proceed a suspend to ram, but this is (still) not working.

----------

## VinzC

 *poOoch wrote:*   

> Closing the lid doesn't lead to a freeze, cause i configured it to only blank the screen (with gnome power manager). Normally closing the lid should proceed a suspend to ram, but this is (still) not working.

 

This is also what I did but the PC freezes anyway  :Sad:  .

EDIT: I'm using KDE, Gnome and XFCE so I've setup the lid close event in /etc/acpi by using vbetool dpms off/on. I'll try using these desktop's facilities or just removing the ACPI event.

----------

## dinsmore

Ok, I can play dvd's now without any problem. My dvd-drive is recognised as /dev/sr0, and I don't have any problems with the video card. Seeing it like that, it seems that DMA works... But, I have a final test for you too: try running dvdshrink from wine. How much time does it take you to compress a dvd to a 4.7 dvd size?  While in windows this takes about 40mins in my case, linux gives me an ETA of about 8 hours! :S  So...  do you think DMA is really working?

Please try that to see if I'm the only one with this problem...  :Confused: 

Thnx!

----------

## VinzC

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> How much time does it take you to compress a dvd to a 4.7 dvd size?  While in windows this takes about 40mins in my case, linux gives me an ETA of about 8 hours! :S  So...  do you think DMA is really working?

 

Are you comparing dvdshrink under Wine and dvdshrink under Windows? If yes then I can relief you a bit: Wine introduces a large overhead when running native windows applications. It's just enough for you to notice this by resizing applications using the size grip. You'll see it's tremendously...sloooooowww...

I wouldn't worry that much if I were you but use an OSS to shrink a DVD. I don't know of any such software under Linux though - but I'm no expert.

----------

## dinsmore

I would like to be able to turn on and off the touchpad "on the fly", while i'm using the usb external mouse. Maybe with some hotkey configuration (could put it in fluxbox keys file)...  Any ideas? 

Some previous dell laptop models had a feature which let them to enter the bios or something similar to the bios at any time without the need for rebooting...  Do you think this can be done with the inspiron e1505 (I know, this topic isn't about that laptop, but i'm guessing it's very similar since this thread has been really usefull in the whole "gentooing" process  :Razz:  ) lol

About the touchpad, i'm thinking that maybe some sort of an xorg command may work (??)

----------

## VinzC

The only thing I know about the touchpad is that it's handled and described in xorg.conf. So it would mean - using my own knowledge as of now - removing the lines about the touchpad in the ServerLayout section before running X. But I guess there's another way...

----------

## dinsmore

Yeah, I thought of that too, but then you would have to restart X every time you want to use the touchpad (not to mention editing the xorg.conf file too).  There should be a way to do it "on the fly", for example: even though the language of the keyboard is defined in the xorg.conf, you can switch between different languages from the command line too without any need of editing the conf file or restarting X.

Anyway, it isn't very important, it's just a comfortable feature to have, since sometimes I accidentally touch the touchpad and make a mess when I could just disable it when I'm not using it since I generally use an external mouse.Last edited by dinsmore on Tue Aug 01, 2006 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VinzC

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> Anyway, it isn't very important, it's just a comfortable feature to have, since sometimes y accidentally touch the touchpad and make a mess when I could just disable it when I'm not using it since I generally use an external mouse.

 

I think there is an option to activate in xorg.conf, which sets the sensitivity level of the touchpad and prevents accidental taps like these. I don't know what option but I'm almost sure it is indicated in the driver readme.

----------

## dinsmore

Ok, I'll look into it. This feature, is it gonna reduce touchpad sensibility or it will turn off the tapping option, leaving just the buttons working for clicks?

By the way, (sorry for the ignorance), where can I find the driver readme?? 

Thanks for everything  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VinzC

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> Ok, I'll look into it. This feature, is it gonna reduce touchpad sensibility or it will turn off the tapping option, leaving just the buttons working for clicks?

 

No, it'll reduce sensibility only  :Smile:  .

 *dinsmore wrote:*   

> By the way, (sorry for the ignorance), where can I find the driver readme??

 

When I have to do that I usually locate synaptics and lookup in the results for any readme (can be all uppercase) in the files that end with .gz.

----------

## johnwarfin

Thanks to this forum I've got my e1705 smostly working.  However, while thesing my keyboard layout I hit the fn-end mute hotkey and now I have no pcm. any ideas on how to fix this.  Ive tried everthing I can think of including re-emerging the alsa drivers but nothing works.

----------

## johnwarfin

Ok, this seems to be a bigger problem as my usb harddrive is not recognised when I plug it in.

----------

## johnwarfin

SO, given the usb problems, I re-emerged udev and hotplug. usb working again, but no pcm,

here is some more info:

```
localhost ~ # dmesg

    T1300  @ 1.66GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0eb8)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A03

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0F13

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f could not be reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:03' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x97f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dfa00000-dfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: df900000-df9fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

apm: BIOS not found.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (55 C)

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f09 84:6063 85:3469 86:be09 87:6063 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 114270345 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHV2060B  Rev: 0085

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xBFA8 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: CDRW/DVD GCC4244  Rev: B101

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 114270345 512-byte hdwr sectors (58506 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 114270345 512-byte hdwr sectors (58506 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 9, io mem 0xffa80000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 9, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 7, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:05' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:04' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8118 buckets, 64944 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xfa0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

Adding 2048276k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048276k

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

b44.c:v1.00 (Apr 7, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:f7:5d:2e

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[df9fd800-df9fdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4311, rev 0x1

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x11, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0xa, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x817, rev 0x3, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x820, rev 0x1, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 4, Type 2, Revision 8

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[344fc000162ef521]

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: DMA initialized

bcm43xx: 80211 cores initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Associate: failed to initiate scan. Is device up?

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 70/512

bcm43xx: DMA 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   14848  2

drm                    53460  3 i915

bcm43xx               399488  0

firmware_class          6976  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211softmac       23360  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211              37480  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac

ieee80211_crypt         4032  1 ieee80211

ohci1394               26800  0

b44                    18636  0

i2c_i801                6988  0

snd_hda_intel          13588  1

snd_hda_codec         127152  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                65864  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16772  1 snd_pcm

snd                    39524  6 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7112  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              17948  1

agpgart                25328  3 drm,intel_agp

localhost ~ # ls -l /dev/snd/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0 Aug 15 17:15 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 24 Aug 15 17:15 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16 Aug 15 17:15 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Aug 15 17:15 timer

```

and by "i have no pcm " i mean 

```

localhost ~ # amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture Mux',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 4

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mic'

```

If I run xine the pcm strats, but reboot and problem comes back

----------

## chiliwilly

i get my 9400 configured and almost working flawless..

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0298 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

but i notice that the "subwoofer" on the downside on the laptop does not work, or at least i don't sense it's vibrations as i do when i used on windows, has anyone else have this problem, or its just my imagination??

----------

## VinzC

 *johnwarfin wrote:*   

> SO, given the usb problems, I re-emerged udev and hotplug. usb working again, but no pcm[...]

 

Have you tried /etc/init.d/alsasound save after you have set the desired mixer level?

----------

## johnwarfin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried /etc/init.d/alsasound save after you have set the desired mixer level?
> 
> 

 

Yeah, doesn't help.  Starting xine is the only thing that seems to iniitialze the pcm,  other audio apps I've tried don't work.  It seems like something happend at bios level, like the problems with the wireless hotkey discused on the first page or two, except that reloading the modules doesn't work either.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

I read this thread, but am very curious.

In my DELL laptop I have:

```

Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950GM

```

I am using the gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4. However, I can't find that river in the kernel...   :Sad: 

Somebody said that it has support staring from 2.6.15. However, I don't see it.

Thank you.

----------

## VinzC

IIRC kernel support for i950[GM] is offered by i945[GM].

----------

## johnwarfin

It seems that I have also disabled my wireless card with the wireless hotkey.  I have the dell1390 card and unloading and reloading the bcm43xx driver does not reactiveate the card.   I have no Idea how to reactivate this stuff that has aparently been switched off by bios, any ideas? 

thanks

----------

## VinzC

 *johnwarfin wrote:*   

> It seems that I have also disabled my wireless card with the wireless hotkey.  I have the dell1390 card and unloading and reloading the bcm43xx driver does not reactiveate the card.   I have no Idea how to reactivate this stuff that has aparently been switched off by bios, any ideas? 
> 
> thanks

 

The RF-Kill switch is purely BIOS and there's nothing loading/reloading the driver could do about it. You must re-activate the card using the RF-Kill switch again. It toggles the WiFi state between enabled/disabled each time it is pressed. On Dell Laptops it is Fn+F2.

----------

## VinzC

 *johnwarfin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Have you tried /etc/init.d/alsasound save after you have set the desired mixer level? 
> 
> Yeah, doesn't help.  Starting xine is the only thing that seems to iniitialze the pcm,  other audio apps I've tried don't work.  It seems like something happend at bios level, like the problems with the wireless hotkey discused on the first page or two, except that reloading the modules doesn't work either.

 

Then you can try deleting /etc/asound.state. It'll force ALSA drivers to re-create the state file when you either force /etc/init.d/alsasound save or reboot the computer. Set the appropriate mixer levels first then run the alsa script command.

----------

## johnwarfin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Then you can try deleting /etc/asound.state. It'll force ALSA drivers to re-create the state file when you either force /etc/init.d/alsasound save or reboot the computer. Set the appropriate mixer levels first then run the alsa script command.
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the quick response.  After deleting /etc/asoundd.state I saved and rebooted.  same problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The RF-Kill switch is purely BIOS and there's nothing loading/reloading the driver could do about it. You must re-activate the card using the RF-Kill switch again. It toggles the WiFi state between enabled/disabled each time it is pressed. On Dell Laptops it is Fn+F2
> 
> 

 

Great, then tis problem is with the patched version of the driverI'm using.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, VinzC.

In my 2-6.17-r4 gentoo-sources kernel I have only:

```

Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Intel 830M/845G/825GM/855GM/856G support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

I was offered a following link, but it lacks the proper documentation about installing/patching the kernel.

Do you know how to perform this operation.

Also in the kernel, I turned on following:

```

Graphics Support ------------->

   <*> Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]  Enable firmware EDID (NEW)

    <*> ATI Radeon isplay support

    [*]       DC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

```

The last 2 option were turned on by the startup.

What I am thinking is to turn those 2 options off, compile the kernel, and hen patch it with the driver from the link above. However I don't have a proper documentation about how to do the patching.

Am I right? And if so, can somebody point me to the right doc about patching...

Thank you.

----------

## johnwarfin

Oneeyeman, have a look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455101-highlight-945gm.html

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you johnwarfin,

Is it safe to assume that 2.6.17-r4 has the proper river? Because the hread you pointed to talks about 2.6.16...

Thank you.

----------

## VinzC

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Is it safe to assume that 2.6.17-r4 has the proper river?

 

Normally yes. Anyway you can try patching. You may get slight differences (e.g. fuzz factor) but generally it should be Ok. And if it doesn't work you can rollback by either reverse patching (patch -R ... < patchfile) or cleaning and reinstalling your kernel sources.

----------

## johnwarfin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Is it safe to assume that 2.6.17-r4 has the proper river
> 
> 

 

2.6.17 is all good no need for the cvs drivers needed

----------

## johnwarfin

Anyone still looking for a consol beep should check this out.  Doc's say its for the 2.6.2 sources, but the patch in the tarball is for 2.6.16.7 or something.  The patch applies fine to the latest vanilla sources, but I had to edit by hand ( all six lines of it ) with the gentoo 2.6.17.4 sources.  no compile or runtime problems.

http://beep-module.sourceforge.net/

----------

## VinzC

Cool  :Cool:  I missed that too. Thanks.

----------

## kurtg

Has anybody had any luck with the microphone?

----------

## VinzC

 *kurtg wrote:*   

> Has anybody had any luck with the microphone?

 

Working for me since 2.6.15, I'd say.

----------

## kurtg

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Working for me since 2.6.15, I'd say.

 

That's good news, although it begs the question of why yours works and mine doesn't. 

I just updated to  2.6.17-gentoo-r6 last night.  (btw, I used the ALSA in the kernel w/ Intel HD and it works fine.)

Any hints of what to look at?  lspci & lsusb doesn't seem to display such a device although I may be missing it.

----------

## VinzC

 *kurtg wrote:*   

> Any hints of what to look at?  lspci & lsusb doesn't seem to display such a device although I may be missing it.

 

None that I know of unfortunately. Normally lspci should list at least something like Multimedia: Intel High Definition Audio.

----------

## dinsmore

Has anyone had any problems with playing different things at the same time? When I try to, I get a message that says that the device is busy and that it can't connect to it. 

This is what I get when running mplayer:

```

[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-lib: pcm_direct.c:224:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-31992-1158323846-919472: No such file or directory

alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:894:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client

alsa-init: playback open error: No such file or directory

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

[AO ARTS] can't connect to aRts soundserver

[AO ESD] latency: [server: 0.28s, net: 0.00s] (adjust 0.28s)

AO: [esd] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

```

Any ideas?

----------

## dob

This is not specific to this laptop. There are only a few sound cards which can play more than one sound at the same time in hardware, like the Sb live

You need to use the alsa output for all your apps, and software mixing will take place (it doesn't if you use oss emulation).

For mplayer, add this to your config file

```
ao=alsa:device=dmix
```

And you may want to get rid of arts (or force it to use alsa, I'm not sure if it's possible)

----------

## lcj

 *johnwarfin wrote:*   

> Anyone still looking for a consol beep should check this out.  Doc's say its for the 2.6.2 sources, but the patch in the tarball is for 2.6.16.7 or something.  The patch applies fine to the latest vanilla sources, but I had to edit by hand ( all six lines of it ) with the gentoo 2.6.17.4 sources.  no compile or runtime problems.
> 
> http://beep-module.sourceforge.net/

 

Well I'm using 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and I had to patch manually and later correct include in the beep.c:

```

#include </usr/src/linux/include/config/modversions.h>

```

The module is GREAT. For some reason my card will not allow me to set any volume level on the the pc speaker, so no I hear only mild 'pop' sound from good-old Sim City 2000  :Smile: 

----------

## lcj

 *kurtg wrote:*   

> Has anybody had any luck with the microphone?

 

On 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 internal mic on D620 works only if I select the input in alsa mixed- set it to line, then back to mic.

----------

## kurtg

 *lcj wrote:*   

> only if I select the input in alsa mixed- set it to line, then back to mic.

 

Not sure I understand.  Do you do this in alsamixer?  Or, which utility?

----------

## lcj

Either alsa-mixer, or gnome sound props panel. You just need to flip the switch, select line and then back to mic.

----------

## Ko_deZ

I just upgraded alsa, and now the "bass" speaker (underneath) works, sort of. I get full volume on it all the time, unless I mute or turn the volume completely down, then it turns off. The mid/treble speakers (in front) works as expected, with volume control as before. Any ideas?

-Ko_deZ-

----------

## LD

Does anyone have any tips on how to get the dial up modem working?

----------

## Noven

emerge hsfmodem . The drivers are provided by Linuxant (www.linuxant.com) and are a commercial product. The free ones only run at 14.4 kbps and don't enable fax, but they let you confirm that they work. A license for the full version with all features is about $20 - which for me was well worth the money. Warning - they do replace the ALSA drivers for the sound card. This created problems initially but now everything works properly, however I suspect there will be a lag should any new features be implemented in the mainstream driver.

----------

## LD

Almost doesn't seem worth it for the dial up if for free all I get is 14.4

----------

## Noven

The free ones aren't good for anything except testing it works. If you actually need the modem for travelling $20 is worth it - although I'm not entirely happy with the situation it beats no email while on the road.

----------

## VinzC

 *LD wrote:*   

> Almost doesn't seem worth it for the dial up if for free all I get is 14.4

 

This is probably one of the wonderful goods (  :Twisted Evil:  ) of software patents [aka prohibiting you from freely, fully using your own hardware]...

----------

## dob

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *LD wrote:*   Almost doesn't seem worth it for the dial up if for free all I get is 14.4 
> 
> This is probably one of the wonderful goods (  ) of software patents [aka prohibiting you from freely, fully using your own hardware]...

 This whole winmodem thing has nothing to do with software patents........

----------

## dob

By the way, something I found recently: to be able to bind the multimedia buttons in kmix/amarok and any other app of your liking without using a special daemon like lineakd:

 *Quote:*   

> xmodmap -e 'keycode 174=XF86AudioLowerVolume'
> 
> xmodmap -e 'keycode 176=XF86AudioRaiseVolume'
> 
> xmodmap -e 'keycode 160=XF86AudioMute'
> ...

 

Then the shortcuts eg "XF86AudioLowerVolume = Volune -" need to be set in the relevant apps

----------

## LD

What about the media direct button? I kept trying with xmodmap to get it to bring up an instance of mythtv with no success.

----------

## VinzC

 *dob wrote:*   

> By the way, something I found recently: to be able to bind the multimedia buttons in kmix/amarok and any other app of your liking without using a special daemon like lineakd:
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -e 'keycode 174=XF86AudioLowerVolume'
> 
> ...

 

If you select Dell keyboard in KDE keyboard control then you don't need the three aliases for volume buttons.

----------

## Noven

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#Determine_the_keycodes . You can also set some of the Fn-X keys that don't operate directly on the bios - although i have two that appear to be changing scancodes every reboot, not yet sure wtf that is about.

----------

## LD

Anyone actually use media direct? I'mtalking the no boot needed dvd player util dell bundles. I'mgoing to try to hook that up to work.

And Vinzc, I'm posting a redone how-to on my Blog. I'm going to go through all this and try to get it as accurate and uptodate as possible. Preferably including both X.org configs for all the possible video cards.

Anyone tried AIGLX or XGL on these things yet?

----------

## dob

How do you start it? I removed some of the dell hidden partitions so I don't know if I'll be able to use it   :Embarassed: 

And is mythtv worth it? Since you probably didn't hook a tv tuner to the laptop...

----------

## dob

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *dob wrote:*   By the way, something I found recently: to be able to bind the multimedia buttons in kmix/amarok and any other app of your liking without using a special daemon like lineakd:
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -e 'keycode 174=XF86AudioLowerVolume'
> 
> ...

 Didn't know that   :Smile: 

Can it be done directly in xorg.conf? I think the KDE keyboard control you're mentioning is just a front end for xkb stuff

----------

## VinzC

 *dob wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   ...
> 
> If you select Dell keyboard in KDE keyboard control then you don't need the three aliases for volume buttons. Didn't know that  
> 
> Can it be done directly in xorg.conf?

 

I never tried in fact. Both Gnome (I think) and KDE support such a setting.

----------

## VinzC

Hell! After a couple upgrades or switching to GCC 4.1 (yes, I did recompile world) or whatever, the damn mic input doesn't work anymore! It's been working from kernel 2.6.15 (IIRC) and built-in HDA driver and now it doesn't. I noticed that because I'm using Skype. One day (a couple of months ago) I tried Skype and I could use the microphone. Once more Skype now shows me the microphone input doesn't work anymore. Go figure...

----------

## b1zki7

help!

my father brought a Dell Inspiron 9400 top notch thingy and after c.1 month the bloody monitor has packed up? i have had it working but only through luck! now it wont fire up, it comes on and shows the dell bit as if it is gonna load and then bam the screen goes down. i can hear windows start and it connect to my wireless network but i cant see a thing??? any advise please?????

cheers

Dave Underhill MA

----------

## VinzC

You might not know what this forum is all about (i.e. Gentoo Linux) but it's not about Windows or anything else than Gentoo Linux. However I'll try my best to answer your question. If I understood you can see the Dell logo when the laptop starts hence it's working properly. Given my experience with Windows I'd say what you experience is a driver problem - I've already seen such kinds of wierd problems especially after automatic updates for example.

Press the F8 key and select "Use last known good configuration". It's how I got Windows working normally again after it repeatedly rebooted every 10-15 seconds.

And if you want to give Gentoo Linux a try, go to www.gentoo.org, download and burn a live/install CD ISO image to check how it looks like.

----------

## danton

 *chiliwilly wrote:*   

> but i notice that the "subwoofer" on the downside on the laptop does not work, or at least i don't sense it's vibrations as i do when i used on windows, has anyone else have this problem, or its just my imagination??

 

Maybe this is old news, but I've figured out how to make subwoofer work on my M90 (which should be very similar to i9400)

Add the following line to your /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=ref
```

Then run 

```

# modules-update 

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

```

Now you should have a new subwoofer channel (labeled LFE) in alsamixer/kmix/etc.  

I use out-of-kernel alsa-driver 1.0.13 with gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r1, if that matters. There are also other options for snd-hda-intel driver described in the documentation included with the source package. You can view it with

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver/alsa-driver-1.0.13.ebuild unpack

# less /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.13/work/alsa-driver-1.0.13/alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt

```

----------

## VinzC

Thanks a lot, danton. Do you happen to know how one can tell what version of Alsa drivers kernel sources use? I'm currently using 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 bulit-in Alsa driver but wonder what driver version it was built onto.

EDIT: I've found it finally.

```
cat /proc/asound/version
```

On my machine 2.6.17-r8 is based on alsa driver version 1.0.11rc4.

----------

## R1zZ1

I'm trying to install gentoo on this laptop but i have a problem with kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r2.

It halts after these lines are visualized:

```

[....]

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

[.....]

```

Can anybody help me?   :Confused: 

----------

## VinzC

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [....]
> ...

 

----------

## R1zZ1

Sorry, i made a mistake writing the message.

After that line my kernel freezes....

----------

## shaped.ch

* SOLVED

i've configured my kernel (2.6.18-suspend2) matching your guide for setting up the dvd device (had no DMA on the DVD using the IDE drivers).

but my dvd isn't recognized any more (no /dev/sr0, /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd, etc.. . any ideas?

the system is a thinkpad t60

EDIT: stupid me... for thinkpad t60's you need ide support. the DMA problem solves with the following kernel config.

```

Device Drivers  --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

      <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

      <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

      [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

      [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

      [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

      <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support

  SCSI device support  --->

    [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

    <*>   SCSI disk support

    <*>   SCSI CDROM support

    <*>   SCSI generic support

    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

      <*>   AHCI SATA support

      <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

```

thanks,

shaped

----------

## VinzC

I think this is a udev-related issue. Here are my settings:

```

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y
```

```
[17179573.584000] scsi0 : ata_piix

[17179574.068000] scsi1 : ata_piix

[17179574.212000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[17179574.292000] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[17179574.292000] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[17179574.292000] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[17179574.292000] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
```

```
Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: FUJITSU MHV2080B Rev: 0085

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: _NEC     Model: DVD+-RW ND-6650A Rev: 102C

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 05
```

----------

## R1zZ1

I solved the problem with the kernel, now i need horizontal sync e vertical refresh to put in xorg.conf. I set VertRefresh 60 but xorg starts with refresh at 50Hz  :Sad: 

Can anybody post his correctly working xorg.conf?

Thx!

----------

## VinzC

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> I solved the problem with the kernel, now i need horizontal sync e vertical refresh to put in xorg.conf. I set VertRefresh 60 but xorg starts with refresh at 50Hz 
> 
> Can anybody post his correctly working xorg.conf?
> 
> Thx!

 

Depends... Is it an nVidia, ATI or i945? BTW what's your screen's resolution?

----------

## R1zZ1

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *R1zZ1 wrote:*   I solved the problem with the kernel, now i need horizontal sync e vertical refresh to put in xorg.conf. I set VertRefresh 60 but xorg starts with refresh at 50Hz 
> 
> Can anybody post his correctly working xorg.conf?
> 
> Thx! 
> ...

 

I have an nVdia 7900GS, the screen is WUXGA with truelife and its resolution is 1920x1200.

----------

## VinzC

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> I have an nVdia 7900GS, the screen is WUXGA with truelife and its resolution is 1920x1200.

 

Good. Here's mine (note it was tuned for Beryl):

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "ddc"   # ddc probing of monitor

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "synaptics"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

    Option "SuspendTime"        "10"

    Option "OffTime"            "15"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "inspiron"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "be"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option      "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option      "LeftEdge"              "1700"

    Option      "RightEdge"             "5300"

    Option      "TopEdge"               "1700"

    Option      "BottomEdge"            "4200"

    Option      "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option      "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option      "MaxTapTime"            "180"

    Option      "MaxTapMove"            "220"

    Option      "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

    Option      "HorizScrollDelta"      "100"

    Option      "MinSpeed"              "0.09"

    Option      "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

    Option      "AccelFactor"           "0.15"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "17"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "21"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "30"

    Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "35"

    Option      "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

    Option      "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

    Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option      "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "DellLFP"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100

    VertRefresh 30-90

    Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    # Some names might need to be changed hereafter:

    Identifier  "nVidia7800Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia"

    BoardName   "nVidia GeForce 7800 Go"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    # VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    # Option for AIGLX/Beryl:

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia7800Go"

    Monitor     "DellLFP"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    # Option for AIGLX:

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Flat Panel Only"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad"      "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "USBMouse"      "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Last notes: you also need x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (not nvidia-legacy-drivers). I included the following variables in make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"
```

----------

## R1zZ1

Thx a lot!!   :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

You're welcome  :Smile:  .

----------

## R1zZ1

I've ever 50Hz  :Sad: 

I don't know why....windows runs with 60Hz of VertRefresh....

----------

## VinzC

Normally nvidia driver gets its refresh rate from EDID (IIRC). So there's no need to fix the vertical refresh frequency. Try to set it to 60 just in case...

----------

## R1zZ1

With your and my xorg.conf i have 50 Hz, with xorg.conf generated by an Ubuntu livecd the monitor is at 60 Hz. But I've not tried that conf file in gentoo, I'll do this soon.

Can be a problem related to xorg-x11 7.1?

----------

## VinzC

 *R1zZ1 wrote:*   

> Can be a problem related to xorg-x11 7.1?

 

I have absolutely no idea...

----------

## LD

Are the in kernel DRM drivers for the 945GM good at this point? I'm finally doing a reinstall of Linux after months with windows. What changes have been made that I can use from when I initially setup the thing back earlier this year?

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

I don't know since when it doesn't work but now my laptop doesn't create a /dev/sd? node when I plug the card in the reader. I see messages about mmcblk0 in the log like this:

```
Nov 27 14:54:23 solo [17179720.612000] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD512 495488KiB

Nov 27 14:54:23 solo [17179720.612000]  mmcblk0: p1

Nov 27 14:57:44 solo [17179921.648000] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD512 495488KiB

Nov 27 14:57:44 solo [17179921.648000]  mmcblk0: p1

Nov 27 14:59:17 solo [17180014.004000] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD512 495488KiB

Nov 27 14:59:17 solo [17180014.004000]  mmcblk0: p1
```

Usually there is another message that immediately follows, which says something like "waiting 5s for the device to come up" but here nothing such happens. I've recompiled udev (079-r2). But it used to work with that version of UDEV... Am I the only one or is it a side-effect of GCC4.1?

EDIT: I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8...

----------

## LD

 *poOoch wrote:*   

> Finally got suspend2 working.
> 
> Using latest suspend2-sources and ati-drivers ~x86.
> 
> Loaded Modules :
> ...

 

Used this, which got me hibernate for the first time ever. However when I resumed from suspend-to-disk I ended up getting an over sized screen that had to scroll on the system. How can I prevent this from happening?

Edit: I'm using the intel 945gm video card. Except for the video issue everything works fine.

----------

## Xamindar

 *poOoch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Added atieventsd.rc6 to runlevel default
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey poOoch, what does that atieventsd do?  I have never heard of it but I notice it is on my laptop.

----------

## kurtg

If you install 2.6.19 kernel on this laptop, after copying ".config" and runing "make oldconfig" then you need to use "make menuconfig" to add back in the SATA drive.  Apparently, there was a move to libata and oldconfig just disables the old config. 

--Kurt

----------

## dinsmore

hi, my laptop is actually a inspiron e1505, but I figure it' just about the same thing.

I'm trying to make my modem work, I emerged hsfmodem, and configured it, but when I use pppconfig to setup de connection, and then try pon, I get the following message in the system log:

```
chat[17920]: Can't get terminal parameters: Input/Output error
```

Now, when I configure the hsfmodem with hsdconfig, it tells me that no hda modem support was built in the driver, and I suppose that I do need HDA modem support.

Maybe I need to give hda support from the kernel??

thnx

----------

## LD

Any progress on the microphone issue? I'd very much like to be able to use skype without completely reinstalling windows on my laptop.  :Sad: 

----------

## LD

After all the working on the issue I know what the problem is. I've seen it on an Inspiron E1505 and an XPS 1210, and apparently this is also seen on other laptops using the HDA-Intel. The Mic port pulls double duty as a digital line input. In windows the change over is handled by software and is seemless. However Alsa registers the port as straight Digital input. The solution in my mind is to either add mic in manually or wait for alsa to add in native support. I'm not certain which is the best option though.

Any ideas on this?

I'm going to try the alsa-cvs driver and see what i get. I'll let you know what I find.

EDIT: I may have found a solution to the problem. I found a thread on this in the ubuntu forums. a lot of it is talking about HDA-INtel using the conextant codec. however there are some posts about the sigmatel codec. 

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1914583&postcount=16

THis post has a procedure that may solve the mic issue on the dell laptops in question. I'll try it when I get home, I didn't want to lose the link so.

----------

## LD

Update on the mic solution I found... doesn't work at all. Back to square one.

Perhaps we can get some results using a digital line input to see if that works and proceed accordingly.

----------

## VinzC

 *LD wrote:*   

> Any progress on the microphone issue? I'd very much like to be able to use skype without completely reinstalling windows on my laptop. 

 

I've also found Skype was not working sometimes. It happened two or three days ago. The day after sound was working back again although I had just powered off my laptop. Go figure...

EDIT: I was not clear but I was talking about the microphone input.

----------

## LD

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *LD wrote:*   Any progress on the microphone issue? I'd very much like to be able to use skype without completely reinstalling windows on my laptop.  
> 
> I've also found Skype was not working sometimes. It happened two or three days ago. The day after sound was working back again although I had just powered off my laptop. Go figure...

 

I can get skype working for out put, that's not an issue. But it's not really nice to just hear a person and not be able to talk back because the mic jack is set permenantly for line in and not mic in.

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I've also found Skype was not working sometimes. It happened two or three days ago. The day after sound was working back again although I had just powered off my laptop. Go figure...

 

 *LD wrote:*   

> I can get skype working for out put, that's not an issue. But it's not really nice to just hear a person and not be able to talk back because the mic jack is set permenantly for line in and not mic in.

 

As I didn't say, the output always worked. I was only talking about the microphone input, sorry I was too vague.

----------

## LD

How do you have Skype configured in this?

----------

## VinzC

I've added alsa USE flag while emerging and used Alsa in the options. Not much you can do with Skype...

----------

## LD

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> I've added alsa USE flag while emerging and used Alsa in the options. Not much you can do with Skype...

 

I see. Well, still wish I could get standard mic input working.

----------

## Noven

I've just reinstalled my machine and have only one annoying error left. When I close the lid it used to turn off the screen, now it doesn't. I can't remember doing anything special to get the screen to turn off before, in fact the issue was getting it to come back on properly. Acpid is running, vbetool is installed, but the screen stays on. Any ideas how to make the screen turn off when lid switch is closed?

----------

## VinzC

 *Noven wrote:*   

> I've just reinstalled my machine and have only one annoying error left. When I close the lid it used to turn off the screen, now it doesn't. I can't remember doing anything special to get the screen to turn off before, in fact the issue was getting it to come back on properly. Acpid is running, vbetool is installed, but the screen stays on. Any ideas how to make the screen turn off when lid switch is closed?

 

This is discussed here. Basically Gentoo acpi event handlers do wrong in that the events to trap are not written correctly in the dispatch scripts. Remove the dot and the star and it'll start to work. But if you have an nVidia (for instance) don't use vbetool otherwise your laptop might lockup.

I've explained in the mentioned thread Ubuntu scripts seem to do it better. Beatryder also wrote that there was a Gentoo package with acpi scripts based on Ubuntu. You might want to try them.

----------

## Noven

Thanks for that info, but it doesn't actually solve my problem. I had my old configs backed up andd acpid and all scripts are set up exactly as they were before. When I close the lid the screen stays on, when I open it the screen goes off! When I removed the lidswitch event and action scripts the same result occurs. This happens in console as well as X. It is almost as if the button has reversed itself, however 

```

twdr ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

state:      open
```

it appears to be correct. I see acpi events when it is opened and closed. I have tried removing the acpi video module from the kernel and updated the bios - no change. I am confused, especially as previously I didn't set anything up in ACPI at all in order for the screen to turn off, the script was needed to turn it back on correctly. Any ideas on what to look at next?

----------

## VinzC

Maybe your script accidentally flips on and off states? If the screen reacts (i.e. turns black) when opened then there is a script somewhere that does catch the event. The trick is to find which one...

----------

## Noven

Nope, found the problem. No idea what to do about it though. Even when the lid is closed, the lid switch stays in the state open. 

```
lascivio acpi # cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state; sleep 10; cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state

state:      open

state:      open

```

I ran that command and immediately closed the lid, waited about 20 seconds and reopened it. I rewrote the lid script to this:

```

#!/bin/bash

LID_STATE="/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state"

LID_OPEN="open"

LID_CLOSED="closed"

if [[ "$(grep ${LID_OPEN} ${LID_STATE})" != "" ]]; then

        logger "Switching on Display"

        /usr/sbin/vbetool dpms on

elif [[ "$(grep ${LID_CLOSED} ${LID_STATE})" != "" ]]; then

        logger "Switching off Display"

        /usr/sbin/vbetool dpms off

fi

```

/var/log/messages has two "Switching on Display" messages for each time I opened / closed the lid, and no 'off' messages. I'm about to reboot with the livecd to see if I get the same result.

[EDIT] crap, its definitely a hardware issue, the lild switch is not being triggered on close. Scratch anything about acpid configs.

----------

## VinzC

My advice would be to try any other distro (e.g. Ubuntu) live CD for instance and check if you can reproduce the problem. Have you tried once with Windoze? If the latter reacts appropriately when closing the lid *then* there must be a proper way to catch that event.

----------

## Noven

Yeah I tried with windoze after the livecd - I only use it for games and had any lid close action disabled so hadn't noticed previously. Luckily I have 55 days left of my complete cover so I've lodged a support request to get it fixed.

----------

## VinzC

I'd have said try Windows to see *if* it works and Ubuntu to see *how* it works  :Wink:  .

----------

## LD

Any ideas with that HDA-Intel mic issue yet? I've been trying everything I can think of but I still get no mic input.

----------

## VinzC

Sometimes it works (using Skype) for me sometimes it doesn't; still no clue...

----------

## VinzC

@LD: have you tried kernel 2.6.19 recently? There seems to be more controls over Intel HDA now. Maybe it solves your issues too?

Here's my kernel configuration for sound:

```
CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y
```

----------

## LD

I've been using 2.6.19 for a bit now, thing is I always use the alsa-driver package instead of the alsa-driver in kernel. You think this might be fixed in the kernel and not in the actual driver?

----------

## VinzC

I am indeed using kernel built-in driver, not portage's. Try once and see...

----------

## Buddman

Anyone have a successful working suspend to ram on x86-64 yet?  I've gotten this far on my e1705 but no success yet (almost there):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539252.html

----------

## kurtg

I did an Xserver/gnome update, and now I can't seem to get into 1920x1200 resolution.  I started a thread here: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-546634.html

If anybody has ideas or encounters the same thing.  Probably pilot error, but it seems correct based on my (flawed) memory. 

--Kurt

----------

## vrm.chaudhari

Hello All,

I just got my INSPIRON9400 a week before, then sound were working very fine, but when i installed the Win VISAT update from the CD which i got with my laptop, sound is not working on machine.

I trided re-installed driver for this, but still it is not working, it says that " NO AUDIO DEVICE IS INSTALLED"

dose anyone know how to resolve this.

Thanks

Vijay

----------

## VinzC

 *vrm.chaudhari wrote:*   

> Hello All,
> 
> I just got my INSPIRON9400 a week before, then sound were working very fine, but when i installed the Win VISAT update from the CD which i got with my laptop, sound is not working on machine.
> 
> I trided re-installed driver for this, but still it is not working, it says that " NO AUDIO DEVICE IS INSTALLED"
> ...

 

I suppose you meant Windows Vista? Did you get the error message about your sound device under Gentoo or under Windows? Since you didn't post any other relevant information, we can help you about the former but not the latter: this is a forum about Gentoo Linux, not about Windows.

----------

## dob

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I don't know since when it doesn't work but now my laptop doesn't create a /dev/sd? node when I plug the card in the reader. I see messages about mmcblk0 in the log like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Grrrrrrrrrr this had been bugging me for at least 5 months (be it with the sd reader or my external usb hd.........).

I've seen many posts in the forum outlining exactly that one problem

It turns out it's a cosmetic patch the gentoo hal maintainer is applying......

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146910

Comment the line "epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-0.5.7-ignored-volumes.patch" in the hal ebuild and you'll be fine

----------

## dob

 *dob wrote:*   

> Grrrrrrrrrr this had been bugging me for at least 5 months (be it with the sd reader or my external usb hd.........).
> 
> I've seen many posts in the forum outlining exactly that one problem
> 
> It turns out it's a cosmetic patch the gentoo hal maintainer is applying......
> ...

 Actually it did solve the issue for my external hd but not for the card reader  :Sad: 

----------

## VinzC

@dob:

Wow, this was a long time ago. Now I'm using 2.6.19 series... I think the problem comes from KDE (but I might be wrong). Currently the SD card reader is indeed detected and a device node, /dev/mmcblk0p1, created. It's just that I have to mount it manually because - for one reason or another - KDE doesn't do it for me. I've stopped searching for what makes it not work anymore - sick of searching given the (very low) number of times I need to use it  :Wink:  . To use different words, it's not one of my main goals for now.

----------

## pacho2

What about battery?

I am looking for an Inspiron 9600 with a 9-cell battery, How may hours can be used without charging?

Thanks a lot for information

----------

## VinzC

Battery?  :Mad:  Not the best they made... I don't know what kind of battery I have but it lost about half of its initial capacity. Now I have about 30-45 minutes autonomy. I could never have more than one 1:30h autonomy (  :Exclamation:  ) with the strongest battery available at that time - my laptop was ordered with the stronger battery at first, not with the standard one.

```
present:                 yes

design capacity:         4800 mAh

last full capacity:      2833 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 480 mAh

design capacity low:     145 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  48 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  48 mAh

model number:            DELL F51335

serial number:           1016

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                Sanyo
```

----------

## pacho2

OK, thanks for information

----------

## inspiron E1705

Hello, I have a problem. I have an inspiron 9400 that I bought as faulty. It showed a screen full of characters that look like the spade symbol on a pack of playing cards. During a diagnostic check it failed when checking the video card and reported the fault as " incompatible vido controller ".

I decided that I would buy a new ATI x1400 128MB direct replacement for the faulty card and fitted it. 

I installed a fresh copy of windows media centre 2005 and all was well. It rebooted many times with no issues and I thought all was well. This is the wierd bit.....

The next day I booted the laptop and the screen stayed blank. I tried to enter the bios at post but could not. Again I entered the diagnostic checks and it reported the same fault as before.

Has anyone got any idea what is happening here?

----------

## VinzC

@inspiron E1705

I suppose you're desperately looking for a solution for the problem you mentioned since you subscribed to this forum? This forum provides help on a certain flavor of Linux, Gentoo Linux. The thread you are posting in deals with specific issues that we might have installing Gentoo Linux on a Dell Inspiron 9400.

I'm affraid the solution to the problem you described cannot be given here. As per my own experience with Dell and Laptops, the least you could do is return the laptop to Dell and possibly exchange it. You have enough reasons to call for Dell's support. Use their 1-year collect and return waranty, if that's the one you have applied for.

----------

## chiliwilly

Any ideas on the mic input?? ... I have gentoo instaled on this laptop since 2 years ago and never had a working mic input but i really need it now, and don't want to install windos just for the mic issue....

I'm using the alsa on the kernel

gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4

----------

## VinzC

 *chiliwilly wrote:*   

> Any ideas on the mic input?? 

 

Well, it does work for me at least since 2.6.18 or 2.6.19, IIRC.

----------

